# Anyone going to olympic dressage 9th August



## Quantock-cob (21 June 2012)

Hi, my brother has just told me I can have his tickets for the dressage on 9th August. Very excited but I can't find out any details about start times, what is on, etc. Anyone else going, or anyone know where I can get the details. Also, we're not sure how he goes about giving me the tickets - do I need to buy them from him so my name will be on them? Off to phone a dressage friend who I am planning to take with me


----------



## DuckToller (21 June 2012)

Don't think you can 'buy' them off him as he would have to send them back and then they would be sold by lottery, in which you would not stand a chance!

Do you share a surname perhaps?  Or could you borrow some ID from him to prove you are related and that they were a gift? Or take a male friend and claim he's your brother!


----------



## DuckToller (21 June 2012)

It's the Kur isn't it?  Think it starts about 1pm - go on the Olympic website and search equestrian events it should come up.


----------



## Quantock-cob (21 June 2012)

Thanks - I thought that buying would be a problem - he just wants to give them to me as a gift, so we will have to work out how best to do that.

Have found the Olympic website now and it does say start at 12.30 - but not much more information. Hopefully there will be more info with the tickets when I get them.


----------



## mtj (21 June 2012)

As far as i understand your brother can give you the tickets, and you will not need to change names or send them back.  All the info you need is on the London 2012 website.

The event is due to start at 12.30, and organisers are recommending arriving 2 hrs early due to security etc.  I'm going to this event and taking the Thames Clipper to get to Greenwich.


----------



## BettyonFour (21 June 2012)

I really really wanted to go, I can't find tickets and it's a long way to come from Manchester, it'd be worth it though if I can find tickets quickly enough


----------



## Quantock-cob (21 June 2012)

Thanks for the advice - I'll be travelling up from Somerset, so think it will be a long day.

Betty - hope you get tickets. I had given up all hope of going to any of the equestrian events, so this is all a bit out of the blue for me, but very welcome.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (25 June 2012)

I'm going on the 9th with my sister who is coming over from the States. Really Really excited  

I haven't got my tickets yet but I think it starts at 12.30 - I'm arriving as soon as I can at least 2 hours early into London as bound to be delays getting there.


----------



## millimoo (25 June 2012)

Yes, starts at 12.30pm - go to London2012.co.uk
I've just had heart failure at what you're NOT allowed to take into the venue.
I'm catching the train the night before, and staying at Premier Inn at Greenwich - booked it last year, as we did the trains.
The clipper cruise is now fully booked on the 9th


----------



## cobwithattitude (26 June 2012)

12.30 start and have booked space on the Thames Clipper - so excited.  Just where to park car and catch boat from now......and what time to leave home and who will do horses etc etc.......but sooooooo excited.  Hope you get a good view,!


----------



## Sunset1 (26 June 2012)

Got my tickets and train tickets but no sign of the Clipper tickets yet even though they were booked at the same time as the train tickets. Anyone got their Clipper tickets yet?
Getting really excited now  although would be nice to see a seating plan. Arena looks huge and as we got the cheapest seats I have a horrible feeling I may need binoculars unless we can see the big screen!!


----------



## spottyUnicorn (26 June 2012)

Got my tickets yesterday. V much looking forward to it, lucky enough to see the Kur at Windsor few years ago, first time Edward Gal broke the record - it was fantastic!

Info for the poster with brothers tickets: In the info that came with my tickets it says you can't re-sell - only on official site but can give to friends or family but must be contactable by phone on the day so that proof of purchase can be verified. The person who bought the tickets has their name printed on them and that person is responsible for them ... and if the end up in the wrong hands ...


----------



## millimoo (26 June 2012)

Clipper tickets are sent 2 weeks before the date booked apparently. 
I think it's fully booked now


----------



## Sunset1 (27 June 2012)

Thanks Millimoo. I guess I'll stop worrying  Would still like to see a seating plan though......... Went to the test event at the velodrome and some seats really needed binoculars although the big screen was excellent!


----------



## millimoo (27 June 2012)

I'm with you on that regards the seating plan.
I have band A tickets and am on Row 16, but in a block beginning with 2... So does that mean theres a whole block below us??? Or does it refer to the stand.
I'm just accepting we can't change anything, and just to be there will be amazing.
The seating capacity is 23,000 at Greenwich (or 20,000), v 6000 for the velodrome.
A good comparison is the O2 Arena which seats 20,000.... I've never sat in the gods so not sure what the views like from the top - last few times I've been spoilt as I was in the O2 box (I work for them)


----------



## Sunset1 (29 June 2012)

Lucky you! Bet the box was amazing. We're on row 39 of what (I suspect might be) the 7th block back. They were the cheapest seats  Like you said, just going to enjoy being part of it all and hopefully being able to witness some amazing performances. Fingers crossed for no downpours, tornados etc!!!


----------

